

Kamcord raises $1.5M from a16z, Google Ventures to record mobile gameplays - arathnam
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/19/mobile-game-recording-yc-alum-kamcord-raises-1-5-million-from-andreessen-horowitz-google-ventures-and-others/

======
georgek
Congrats to the Kamcord team! Looking forward to watching you guys dominate
the space.

------
adebelov
congrats guys! keep crushing it and make a serious dent in the mobile gaming
industry. Your technology has a huge potential and I wished I had access to it
in some recent games I played on my iPhone.

